# Epson 1100 Sublimation RED is PINK



## RandyAbrams (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello-

Everytime I try and print a Logo with Red in it , It comes out Pinkish. Is there something I am missing???


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

what printer...what ink...? If you have 6 carts, sounds like there is a problem with your magenta... I had an issue with reds being pink and it turned out to be that my light magenta had magenta instead. It was a faulty mislabeled cart...replaced and all was fine


----------



## RandyAbrams (Feb 15, 2011)

It is the epson 1100. It has the continous system.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> what printer...what ink...? If you have 6 carts, sounds like there is a problem with your magenta... I had an issue with reds being pink and it turned out to be that my light magenta had magenta instead. It was a faulty mislabeled cart...replaced and all was fine


Two of the most common issues are the color format you are using (CMYK vs RGB) - the majority use RGB.

The second is the color value you have for red. If you try to print red at 255, 0, 0 in most cases you will not get a true red. The color values for sublimation are not always the same as the standard RGB values. Example although red is 255, 0, 0 for us we use 165-190, 0, 0 depending on the shade of red we need. 

Check to make sure you are usig RGB color values first then experiemnt with color values.


----------



## RandyAbrams (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Mark- I will see if that works.


----------



## RandyAbrams (Feb 15, 2011)

Still the same. To me it seems its printing the same color as the Magenta.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Do a nozzle check.
Sounds like yellow is missing.


----------



## RandyAbrams (Feb 15, 2011)

Just did that. You are right. Its missing? Any suggestions as to why?


----------

